# London Bridges challenge



## Grannylorraine (May 27, 2018)

i am thinking of signing up for this is aid of Diabetes?  Has anyone done it?  I am pretty confident I can walk 10 miles easpcially as I hope to be running about 5 miles by then.  Just wondering if it is a nice walk?  Obviously being it September it could be pouring down with rain.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 27, 2018)

Good on you Lorraine.  I'm sure it will be a breeze for you.   I'm certain @Stitch147 did it last year but I can't find a write up about that.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 27, 2018)

Signed up.


----------



## HOBIE (May 27, 2018)

Good 4 U ! .


----------



## Stitch147 (May 28, 2018)

Hi Lorraine, overdone it twice now, it's a great day. I'll probably be signing up again this year.


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 28, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi Lorraine, overdone it twice now, it's a great day. I'll probably be signing up again this year.


I signed up for the 11am start.  My thinking was how early I would need to leave to be there for 9.


----------



## Heath o (May 29, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> i am thinking of signing up for this is aid of Diabetes?  Has anyone done it?  I am pretty confident I can walk 10 miles easpcially as I hope to be running about 5 miles by then.  Just wondering if it is a nice walk?  Obviously being it September it could be pouring down with rain.


You'll enjoy that lorraine I used to love doing cross country when it was raining


----------

